# OT: Nächstes Gentoo-Treffen in .AT?

## Kermit_CPub

Hallo,

1.) Wann wird sich die Wiener-Gentoo/Linux-Gemeinschaft wieder treffen?

2.) Was ich anbieten könnte:

Bin in einem Computer-Club im südlichen Niederösterreich (mit eigenem Clublokal), der sich (nicht ausschliesslich) mit Linux beschäftigt. Dort wäre die Möglichkeit gegeben sich zu Treffen und auch Installationspartys zu veranstalten (Komplettes LAN+Fileserver+INet+17x Monitor/Tast./Maus vorhanden).

Falls jemand daran Interesse hat:

Adresse: 

Dr. Karl Rennerstrasse 37

2630 Ternitz/Pottschach (Bezirk Neunkirchen ca. 70 km südl. von Wien)

Reguläre Öffnungszeiten:

immer FR & SO ab ca. 20 Uhr (andere Zeiten auf Anfrage)

Genaure Infos:

http://www.cpub.at

3D-Modell, Plan, etc:

http://w3.cpub.at/info

Nein. die Bilder wurden nicht mit dem Gimp bearbeitet  :Wink: 

[img:97abf98840]http://w3.cpub.at/info/umbau/FRONT_Day_New.jpg[/img:97abf98840]

Das Clublokal ist leicht zu finden ...

[img:97abf98840]http://w3.cpub.at/arbeitsplaetze.jpg[/img:97abf98840]

3 der 17 Instant-Arbeitsplätze

----------

## ElCondor

sorry, aber an einem abend 140km fahren müssen und kein bier trinken dürfen is schon ein bisserl heftig. wenn ihr eine install-party oder machts die einen ganzen (oder gar zwei) tage dauert is das was anderes, aber für einen abend zum (am liebsten wie beim letzten mal) dummsein, plaudern, trinken, futtern, .. is mir das eindeutig zu weit.

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## SNo0py

Ich stimme ElCondor hier voll zu! Und: für Gentoo ist ein Abend meist zu wenig...  :Wink: 

----------

## Kermit_CPub

Dachte mir schon, daß es für Wien zu weit weg ist, aber vielleicht findet sich jemand aus S-NÖ.

Wenn ein paar Leute Interesse an einer 1 oder 2-tätigigen Installations-Party wäre es mir eine Freude diese zu Organisieren. btw. Für die besonders hungrigen: Bei uns gibt es im Garten (gehört zum Clublokal) auch einen Grill+Zubehör (Heurigenbänke, etc.). 

Ab April, wäre eine Installation-Party möglich - Bitte um Termin-Vorschläge.

------------------------

Das mit dem Bier ist so eine Sache. Der Verein hat als eines der Ziele Jugendliche zu fördern. Nur lässt sich dies nicht mit einer Möglichkeit Alkohol zu konsumieren an offizieller Stelle (=Webseite) nicht in Einklang bringen.

Andererseits: Wer will aber an einem Grillabend zum Kotelett schon ein Cola/etc. trinken? - Daher gibt es einen kleinen Vorrat an Bier für die Leute die alt genug sind   :Wink: 

----------

## ElCondor

 Installparty: gern, rechtzeitig ankündigen!

 Griller: ganz fein  :Smile: 

 Bier: bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin alles andere als ein Aloholiker (nach 2 Krügerln bin ich ziemlich bedient), aber wenn ich schon mal weggeh und wenn die Stimmung passt, bin ich den passenden Drogen gegenüber sehr aufgeschlossen  :Wink:  - Wenns dort primär Nachwuchsjunkies (linuxtechnischer natur) gibt, dann sollt Cola koffeinfrei die härteste Droge vor Ort sein, keine Frage.

 Nächstes Treffen in Wien: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=42337

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## Kermit_CPub

ad) Bier: schon klar - wir sind alle nur Menschen.

ad) Installationsparty: Werde mich mit dem Vorstand beraten und dann einen Topic dazu eröffnen mit ein paar Details (Anfahrtsplan, etc)

----------

## SNo0py

FYI:

Vglug: http://wiralle.net/index.php?vglug

Thread dazu: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=452343#452343

mfg

----------

